

Wiki inventor Ward Cunningham's next wiki, controlling Arduino via a web browser - trogdoro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo4VWQGlx1Q&feature=player_embedded#t=6m47s

======
trogdoro
Shows oscilliscope-like output from a microphone... woah. In other parts of
the video he steps through a dsl that controls the LED, and it shows the code
and controls the arduino as he scrolls through with his mouse. Check out 3:27,
3:57, 4:55, and 6:47.

